# I hate remodeling



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I just tossed a refrigerator down the basement stairs. I got it up 8 of 10 steps and decided to let it go.  
Next time I will be smart and take the door off first.:doh:


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

LOL...tough break man. That just brought back memories of appliance deliveries for Best Buy and some REALLY close calls....

I think the only remedy here is A ROAD TRIP TO "YOU KNOW WHERE"!!!!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> I just tossed a refrigerator down the basement stairs. I got it up 8 of 10 steps and decided to let it go.
> Next time I will be smart and take the door off first.:doh:


Or at least ask for help


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Just a case of work smarter not harder.


----------

